
The Internet Needs Decentralized Content Distribution - MichaelKSpencer
https://medium.com/futuresin/the-internet-needs-decentralized-content-distribution-d0a805b26f6
======
jrnichols
An interesting read, and I agree that we need to de-couple "news" from
"advertising" but the question still remains - "How will content creators make
money?" Since, unfortunately, financial gain still seems to be what's driving
journalism and news reporting. I don't know how to fix that, or if blockchain
(which is ultimately what the article is about) is going to be _the_ solution,
but it might be part of the solution.

------
MichaelKSpencer
Amazon and Google as centralized entities will only get stronger,
decentralization on the other hand has an off-chance of going entirely
extinct.

~~~
walterbell
Email newsletters are decentralized, unlikely to go extinct, and compatible
with many payment mechanisms.

